# Looking to drive your RV



## FLDriver (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all,
Sorry if this is not the correct forum. I didn't know where else to post it.
I would like to drive your large SUV or RV from Florida to Minnesota (or a nearby northern state).
The weather in Florida is starting to get hot and muggy, and I am planning to relocate to my family in MN. I will drive your truck or RV for no charge. The only thing I want in return is gas money and the opportunity to tow my car behind your vehicle. I have a Toyota Prius, which is a small, compact car. My wife and I have too much luggage to fit in our car, but it would easily fit in a large SUV or RV.
It is a win-win situation. Why pay high fees for a driving service, when you can help out a young couple?? (Did I mention we do not smoke and have no pets or children?)
About ourselves, we are a professional couple in our 30Â’s with clean driving and criminal records. We have family in both MN and FL and are looking to go north for the summer. I have driven more vehicles than I can remember ranging from scooters to dump trucks to excavators. Plus, we are fully insured with USAA, possibly the best car insurance provider in the US.
Like you, we are looking to leave this month (May). Feel free to ask any questions, or give me a call at 651-261-5193 or through PM.
I hope we can work something out,
Patrick


----------

